# Add links or lynx to the default installation



## w1k0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi All,

it's my first thread/post here. 

I just installed FreeBSD 7.2. During the configuration of the newly installed system I had to use the other machine with Linux to read FreeBSD ``Handbook''. Taking into consideration that FreeBSD installer puts ``Handbook'' into /usr/share/doc/handbook/ directory with links or lynx installed in the system by default user would need only the first installation CD-ROM. 

Bye,

w1k0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2009)

This forum is not really for FreeBSD feature requests (it's a user support community, not a developer area), but maybe a developer will see it.


----------



## richardpl (Sep 24, 2009)

Last time I used installation CD there was an option to install:
X11, lynx, links and firefox.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 24, 2009)

At least one of those is available on CD1, and can be installed via sysinstall when it asks if you want to browse the packages.

However, it's not really essential to have it (links, lynx, w3c, etc), as the Handbook is also installed in plain text:  */usr/share/doc/handbook/book.txt*


----------



## w1k0 (Sep 26, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> At least one of those is available on CD1, and can be installed via sysinstall when it asks if you want to browse the packages.



I see both links and lynx on the third disc. I doubt these programs are also on the first disc. I suppose sysinstall gets these packages from the third disc. I can be wrong. I installed FreeBSD only three times -- the last week. 



> However, it's not really essential to have it (links, lynx, w3c, etc), as the Handbook is also installed in plain text:  */usr/share/doc/handbook/book.txt*



Thanks for the tip. I overlooked it. It's good to know that TXT version of Handbook is installed in the system.


----------

